

Tell HN: VC totally falls for april fools article - triviatise

I was a judge at a business case competition yesterday and was talking to a junior VC who was also a judge. We were talking about accelerators and he mentioned the battle between east and west coast accelerators. He specifically referred to the start fund and the end fund.<p>I said, umm I think that was an april fools article. He was like really? I said, I thought the part about giving funding on a first come first served basis may have been a good tip off. He was like, please dont tell anyone I said this. I laughed and said I couldnt commit to that, but I wouldnt use his name. :)<p>I let him off the hook a little by saying I generally try not to read news on April 1 because it is a hassle having to sift through fake articles.<p>http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/01/angel-investors-counter-y-combinator-start-fund-with-new-100-million-early-stage-end-fund/
======
adrianscott
I admit I fell for that one for a few seconds. I think Techcrunch went
overboard in the # of fake articles... There was a bubble in april fools
stories...

